# Fossils of Crocodile-Like Camel Found



## News Bot (Mar 6, 2012)

Crocodile-like camels with elongated snouts once lived near what is now the Panama Canal.

*Published On:* 06-Mar-12 05:45 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

*Go to Original Article*


----------

